# Kneebar to leg scissor



## Andrew Green (Dec 21, 2005)

Added some techniques to my site and figured I'd share a few here 

I have broken Kyles guard and have a knee up.





 I attempt to go for a knee bar by driving my knee to the floor turning and grabbing his leg.




 He defends by planting his foot on the floor and / or crossing his ankles preventing me from being able to extend it




 I slap his shin inwards and kick my foot out, then hook back on his ankle with my leg




I finish the lock by figure fouring my arms and pulling and turning my wrist into it and pivoting my foot to tighten. (It may take a little adjusting to get the angles here until you have a feel for it. Occasionally people have trouble positioning their wrist to cause pain)


----------



## Rebiu (May 13, 2007)

You are exposing yourself to an anklelock by not rotating until you hip is not the floor.


----------



## Andrew Green (May 13, 2007)

Shoot some pictures and show me if you can, because I don't seem him having the leverdge from there to do any damage.


----------



## Rebiu (May 27, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> Shoot some pictures and show me if you can, because I don't seem him having the leverdge from there to do any damage.



Oumpa to completely break his hold then roll him accross you body.  This will give you the mobility to secure the anklelock.


----------



## Ybot (May 28, 2007)

Rebiu said:


> You are exposing yourself to an anklelock by not rotating until you hip is not the floor.


To keep proper pressure when attacking the initial kneebar you need to stay sitting over the body as in the pictures here.  By sitting on the floor you relieve the pressure and give your opponent much more room to move.


----------



## Nobody (May 28, 2007)

I have always wondered why you never see this move in the UFC fights!  When they go to do those kicks when they are on the ground i would instantly do that just so i could see if they will try for the back at that point.  Also, to set it up i would think one could do a few punches from above but than start one punch an instantly change direction into that with the way alot of the UFC fights appear.  Maybe there is a rule against it.  Does come out a lot in the jj tournaments though.


----------



## Shogun (May 29, 2007)

Rebiu said:


> Oumpa to completely break his hold then roll him accross you body.  This will give you the mobility to secure the anklelock.



It's actually Upa. portuguese for bridge.


----------

